# Innokin Endura T18



## Effjh (21/12/15)

Anyone know where in SA to buy the Innokin Endura T18 from or any shops have these on the way? Seems to be the perfect mouth to lung device going by recent reviews. Would need some coils as well.

Thanks.


----------



## Andre (21/12/15)

I have not seen them around yet, but sure it will only be a matter of time.


----------



## Pixstar (21/12/15)

Effjh said:


> Anyone know where in SA to buy the Innokin Endura T18 from or any shops have these on the way? Seems to be the perfect mouth to lung device going by recent reviews. Would need some coils as well.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, good reviews as a starter kit. Have you looked the Kanger Subvod kits? Not sure how they compare as a MTL device though...


----------



## Effjh (21/12/15)

Pixstar said:


> Yes, good reviews as a starter kit. Have you looked the Kanger Subvod kits? Not sure how they compare as a MTL device though...



Yeah I'm actually waiting on delivery of a Kanger Subvod kit, ordered yesterday, but doubt it'll be great for MTL with the 0.5Ohm coil, got some 1.5Ohm's to test out though. Also airflow might be too much. I am trying to get the GF to quit the analogues, so think the Endura would be perfect for that. I might just bite the bullet and import.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (21/12/15)

Effjh said:


> Yeah I'm actually waiting on delivery of a Kanger Subvod kit, ordered yesterday, but doubt it'll be great for MTL with the 0.5Ohm coil, got some 1.5Ohm's to test out though. Also airflow might be too much. I am trying to get the GF to quit the analogues, so think the Endura would be perfect for that. I might just bite the bullet and import.


Yeah, I can't get the wife to quit the analogues either...looking at all the options, has to be small though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

